# Welchen E-Motor könnt Ihr empfehlen?



## maxum (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo!!

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem guten E-Motor weil es gibt doch welche von Rhino und die von Minn Kota.
Ich kenne den großen Endura 55 von Minn Kota und da stört mich das die ersten vier Fahrstufen garnicht fahren und bei der letzten wird man regelrecht in den Sitz gepreßt und das ist oft zu schnell.
Hatt von euch jemand Erfahrung mit anderen Firmen oder sonstigen Zaubermotorenherstellern?

Wäre schön eine Hilfestellung für einen Kauf von euch zu bekommen.

                     Danke schonmal und Grüße aus Berlin Maxum#h


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. Februar 2004)

Es kommt wesentlich auf die Bootgröße/Gewicht an,was du bewegen willst.

Ich selbst besitze z.Z. nur ein kleines Angelboot und habe mir dafür einen MK Endura 30 angeschaft. Das Teil ist für meine Bedürfnisse absolut ausreichend. In der kalten Jahreszeit ist die Stufe 1 beim Schleppen schon viel zu schnell. Wie gesagt ich bin vollstens zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Es hat von alle anderen MK Motoren die geringste Stromaufnahme. Das finde ich persönlich sehr wichtig, denn es erspart mir übermäßiges Tragen der Batterie zwecks Wiederaufladung.


----------



## Pilkman (27. Februar 2004)

Hi maxum,

wir verwenden genau wie Wedaufischer den MinnKota Endura 30, der eine Anka mit 3 Leuten und Zeugs ausreichend schnell überall hinbringt. 
Das von Dir beschriebene Verhalten hat aber auch der Endura 30, sprich die Fahrstufen 1 bis 4 steigern die Geschwindigkeit recht proportional, die Fahrstufe 5 empfindet man aber wie einen einsetzenden Turbolader nach dem Turboloch... ich empfinde das nicht als Nachteil, weil die Stufe 5 für uns die Standardstufe ist, um sich schnell von A nach B zu bewegen. Wenn es dann um das Rangieren oder Schleppen geht, nutzen wir die Fahrstufen 1 bis 4.

Ich würde diesen Motor wieder kaufen, denn er ist sehr sparsam und für die meisten Angelboote absolut ausreichend. Angegeben ist er für ein max. Bootsgewicht von 780kg. Einen Fischerkahn von gut 350 Kilo haben wir damit auch schon bewegt. Klappte absolut spitzenmäßig.

Günstig zu bekommen sind die MinnKota-Motoren beim Fachversand Stollenwerk. Dort hatten wir auch gekauft.


----------



## anguilla (27. Februar 2004)

ich nutze seit drei Jahren einen Motor Guide mit 43lbs.

Bin voll zufrieden und ist für eine Anka ausreichend!
Nutze auch fast ausschließlich die Stufe 5 zum Vorwärtskommen.


----------



## basswalt (27. Februar 2004)

hey leute,
endlich ist auch mein elektromotor den ich via anglerboard gekauft habe bei mir angekommen. ein yamaha m 12 . als batterie habe ich einen 85 A/h gelakku . morgen werde ich das teil montieren und testen. sieht noch aus wie neu .
carpi2003 thanks petri euch allen und gruss aus dem 3-seenland

PS der yamaha wird wahrscheinlich auch bei minn kota hergestellt


----------



## Albatros (28. Februar 2004)

Moinsen#h

viele E-Motoren sind tatsächlich baugleich, unterscheiden sich nur ein büschn im Preis. Ich würde mein Vertrauen vermutlich auch in einen Minkota setzen, da schon relativ lange am Markt. Das mit dem Fahrverhalten bei den verschieden Stufen ist soweit ich weiß, bei allen Modellen. Vielleicht kannst du uns ja mal sagen, für welches Boot der E-Motor sein soll, dann kann man besser empfehlen...


----------



## maxum (3. März 2004)

Hallo!!

Na und danke erstmal für eure Antworten.

Also ich bräuchte den Motor für zwei Boote einmal um Ihn fürs angeln an mein Schlauchboot zu basteln was mit allem an Angelgerödel und Batterie und meinem Angelkumpel zusammen ein Gewicht von ca.300-350KG ergibt.

Und dann weil hier in Berlin auf dem Großen Müggelsee eine Fahrrinne existiert in welcher mann mit seinem Verbrennungsmotor fahren darf aber außerhalb ebend nicht und die schönsten stellen sind nun mal zum baden logisch außerhalb.
Und manchmal kontrolliert ebend die Entenschutzpolizei ob man eine E-Motor hatt und wenn man keinen dabeihatt wie soll man dann erklären wie mann da hingekommen ist zumal mein anderes Boot etwas über eine Tonne wiegt und paddeln glauben selbst die nicht.
Mich würde ja mal interessieren ob jemand die Motoren von Rhino kennt weil die sind ja ne ganze ecke günstiger als die von Minn Kota.

Schönen Abend noch und Grüße aus Berlin Maxum


----------



## maxum (3. März 2004)

Hallo!?!?

Hatt keiner einen Vergleich von Euch? Vielleicht erstmal den einen gehabt und dann den anderen vom Angelkumpel mal am selben Boot gefahren oder sogar mal um die Wette ein Rennen gefahren?
Wäre schön wenn Ihr Mir da noch was zu schreiben könntet weil irgendwie kann ich mich nicht entscheiden.

Danke für eure Antworten Maxum


----------



## Albatros (3. März 2004)

Moin maxum#h

zu den Rhino Motoren kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, die kenne ich nur vom hören her und das recht wenig. Liegt vermutlich daran, daß sie noch nicht so lange am Markt sind. Vielleicht melden sich ja noch ein paar Besitzer, dann biste im Bezug auf die Marke schon ne Ecke schlauer. Da Dein zweites Boot über eine Tonne wiegt, würde ich Dir von den Minn Kota`s den  Endura 40 empfehlen


----------



## maxum (6. April 2004)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo Bordi's!!!

Habe gerade per Paketdienst meinen E-Motor bekommen ist ein Minn Kota geworden hatt Albatros ja auch empfohlen (kann man doch so sagen oder?)
jedenfalls danke für eure Antworten und wenn er das erste mal mein Schlauchi hatt schieben dürfen schreibe ich auch wie es denn war.

Was ich jetzt schon doof finde ist das ich mir jetzt erstmal irgendwie so klammern oder so dranbasteln muß weil die kabel haben nur  ja wie nenn ich das ?Na ebend so dazwischensteckdinger oder so jedenfalls keine schellen oder so ums an die Batterie ranzutüdeln.
Hatt jemand da ne Idee was das beste ist was ich da machen kann?
Werde mal versuchen ein Foto ranzubasteln.

Viele Grüße Maxum #h


----------



## maxum (6. April 2004)

*Fotoranmachversuch!!!*

Hallo!!

Das muß doch zu schaffe sein!!

               Gruß maxum #h


----------



## Tinsen (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

hi maxum,

ist ja nun schon ein wenig her mit dem motor - und biste zufreiden ß
habe mir wegen er entenpolizei auch einen emotor zulegen müssen und wollen. bin auch aufm müggelsee unterwegs.

wie sind deine erfahrungen ? aufm müggel ist ja manchmal ganz ordentlicher wind. kommt der motor klar damit under bist du manävrierunfähig ? 

angelst du auch aufm müggel? hätte lust auf erfahrungsaustausch. schick doch mal ne pm 

grüße

tinsen


----------



## KaneHelax (16. August 2017)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo ihr lieben Liebenden,

Es wurde ja schon kräftig über den MK enduro 30 philosophiert. Hat den jemand Erfahrungen mit Schlauchboot und Emotor?
Ich möchte mir ein Schlauboot mit Einlegeboden zulegen vlt auch gleich ein Set. Kann da jemand etwas empfehlen?
Gedacht ist : 3Personen + einmal Angelzeug(Familienboot)
                      schätzungsweise 350 kilo Gesamtgewicht.

Danke für ratschläge und tips


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (16. August 2017)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Also, ich würde keinen 30lbs Motor nehmen, sondern nen 55er. Da hast du genug Reserven, falls es mal windiger wird. Ich habe den Traxxis 55 und kann ihn uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. .


----------



## feederbrassen (16. August 2017)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

30 Lbs ist zu schwach ,wenn du da mal gegen den Wind musst................
55 oder mehr.
Ich selbst habe für ein 3m Gfk Bötchen 62 Lbs.
Komme da alles in allem auf ca.300kg.


----------



## KaneHelax (21. August 2017)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hey Danke für die Antworten, also 55lbs. Das ist die Schubkraft nehm ich an. Wird die immer in Pfund angegeben? Könnt ihr vlt auch gleich noch ein Schlauchboot empfehlen was sich bequem auf und abbauen lässt? Hab keinen Anhänger und auch keinen Platz das aufgeblasen zu lassen.

Danke schon mal und Grüße


----------

